# Writing > Personal Poetry >  a little jot last night...

## Beautifull

so it isn't perfected yet,but i couldn't sleep last night until i wrote it down,it stuck to me... :Tongue:  

Pitter Patter,Pitter Patter,
softly against my window,
while i lay my head to rest,
Pitter Patter.

Splish Splash,Splish Splash.
lightly against the patio side,
even while my pen descends to paper,
Splish Splash.

Drim Drum,Drim Drum,
loudly against my roof,
just as i cozy up on my couch,
Drim Drum.

Drip Drop, Drip Drop,
falling from the sky,
each drop,making a soft melody,
soothing my soul,
Drip drop.

Pitter Patter,
Splish Splash,
Drim Drum,
Drip Drop,
coming together,
to make a melody so sweet,
it soothes all the pain.

----------


## blazeofglory

Is the poem dedicated to children? Or just written for them. It is likened to a nursery rhyme. It has a beauty, something that soothes or appeals to kids. Beautifully written but is more suitable on the children forum. 

Do not be discouraged and it demands great skills to write such poems, losing oneself to a world of children, in a dreamy world far from everyday realities.

----------


## Beautifull

like i said, it was just a jot down.
it was how i felt at the spur of the moment.

thank you for the complement though.

----------


## blazeofglory

> like i said, it was just a jot down.
> it was how i felt at the spur of the moment.
> 
> thank you for the complement though.


But they are different than the usual one and for that matter enthralling.

----------


## Beautifull

> But they are different than the usual one and for that matter enthralling.


but you still think it's for the children's website?

----------


## Tournesol

Hi Beautifull!!

I really like your poem...and I love rainfall, so reading it made me pleased! 

I would have to agree with blazeofglory, the poem has a certain childlike innocence to it, yet at the same time, it is very, very poetic...eg "each drop, making a soft melody, soothing my soul"...I love that line!

So, I think that it'd be a great way to introduce children to poetry! 

[just as an aside - in one of my poems, I once referred to raindrops as 'window-water-diamonds'. I was inspired to name it thus as I waited at a traffic light. The rain had stopped, and the sun came out. The raindrops made these gorgeous shadows on the dashboard and my hands! I've been in love with raindrops ever since, I have the highest regard for them!]

----------


## Beautifull

wow!

yeah, i didn't start loving the rain until i went to a place where the rain didn't come so often and when it did...i loved it...the sound it made...the way it felt when i ran in it...and it was the luckiest of nights when i fell asleep just listening to it.and in reality, it does soothe a soul that needs it.

the rain is my favorite part...of anything really...and i'm glad someone else agrees with me! :Biggrin: 

oh! and thank you for the comment! :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

A very good use of onomatopoeia ( I'm not entirely sure I spelled that right). This is a lovely poem. I'm sure children would like it, but it doesn't have to be limited to them.

----------


## Beautifull

hmm.but nothing in poetry world is limited, everyone reads it, so i don't think i will post this on the children's.i'll leave it here...thank you...

----------


## Beautifull

Another jot in the spur of the moment.

I
a one letter word
But is used to describe each unto their own
but every once in a while, 
it is used in authority.

I over we
I over plain little me
I over you.

though it is so self-centered,
I is used to describe more than that.

I can help you
I appreciate you
I love you...

----------


## Maximilianus

I very much enjoyed both of your jot-downs, _beauti_. Very well done!  :Wink:

----------


## The Walker

> so it isn't perfected yet,but i couldn't sleep last night until i wrote it down,it stuck to me... 
> 
> Pitter Patter,Pitter Patter,
> softly against my window,
> while i lay my head to rest,
> Pitter Patter.
> 
> Splish Splash,Splish Splash.
> lightly against the patio side,
> ...



i liked very much this one! made me float for a little while  :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

thank you very much!
i'm glad you found a little floaty time while reading one of my poems, Walker! :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

> I very much enjoyed both of your jot-downs, _beauti_. Very well done!


do you really think so? thank you!
i was beginning to think that the first one wasn't so good... :Sick: 
but you made me feel better. :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> do you really think so? thank you!
> i was beginning to think that the first one wasn't so good...
> but you made me feel better.


Sure I do!
Welcome!
They are both very good! Really good! In fact I like them so much that they are already bookmarked... I mean it, really.  :Wink: 
_Glad I repaired your spirit_  :FRlol:

----------


## Beautifull

> In my humble opinion, this version sounds more elaborated, hence more poetic. I think so


Yay!  :Biggrin:  Thank you.




> I like the way you have used some words repeatedly. They sound good to ear. The title reflects the theme of hopeless surrender quite well. Keep writing. 
> 
> Best wishes.


Aw, I thank you so much!

----------


## Beautifull

* SHOULD I WORRY?* 
Lost in thought
Not for naught,
He's on my mind
Is his love out of line?
Are his actions worthy?
Should I worry?

Flattered I am,
A respectable man.
Am I wrong for wond'rin
whether he's full of sin?
Or if his words are worthy,
And It's wrong that I worry

Sounds as nice as can be
Sad am I, he comforts me.
when anger rages,
the emotion, he purges.
Am I wrong to worry,
Are his words worthy?

A chance should be given,
for his feelings to be proven
I'm afraid it'll go wrong
and I was right all along.

Should I worry?
Is he worthy?

----------


## aliengirl

> * SHOULD I WORRY?*


No dear, not at all. But frankly speaking you can't help it. The more we are uncertain about something the more we worry, moving like a pendulum between happy and horrible thoughts. 





> Is he worthy?


Give him a chance to prove. He must have some special quality which attracted you. Just wait to discover more. Anyway, lucky guy.

A nice little jot on the whole.  :Nod:

----------


## Beautifull

> No dear, not at all. But frankly speaking you can't help it. The more we are uncertain about something the more we worry, moving like a pendulum between happy and horrible thoughts. 
> 
> Give him a chance to prove. He must have some special quality which attracted you. Just wait to discover more. Anyway, lucky guy.
> 
> A nice little jot on the whole.


Thank you for the comment and advice.  :Tongue:  
And yes, he is special.

----------


## Maximilianus

We never finish to know anyone, since everyone has some surprise under the sleeve that makes us start the assessment all over again. Like Forrest Gump stated, "life is a box of chocolate. You never know what you're gonna get".

----------


## Maximilianus

I needn't say it's yet another beautiful piece of writing, right?  :Smile:

----------


## Beautifull

> I needn't say it's yet another beautiful piece of writing, right?


You don't have to, but it's always good to hear.  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

In that case I'll just say it. It's yet another beautiful piece of writing  :Nod:

----------


## Beautifull

:FRlol:  Thank you! I never get tired of hearing that.  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

Ahem... I noticed  :Tongue:

----------


## Beautifull

:FRlol:

----------


## Beautifull

_ I look around lately, at all that happens around me, and even myself, and I realized a few things. I came up with this poem, but I can't seem to name it._ 

It never ceases to amaze me,
The fragility,
Of friends connecting
And love collecting

It never fails to amaze me,
The strong bond breaking,
Best friends parting,
The meaning leaving,

And yet we don't stop,
We grasp a lot,
Our feeling, not for naught,
As we look for what sought.

Companionship, 
Kinship,
Friendship,
Fellowship

And understanding of ourselves.

----------


## Maximilianus

You may consider to name it "I'm so amazed because I look around excessively."  :Tongue:

----------


## Beautifull

Hehe. Kinda long...how does "Trying to Understand" sound? Does it match the poem?

----------


## Maximilianus

Affirmative  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beautifull

Awesome! ok. I'm gonna post it with the name now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

* Trying to Understand*

It never ceases to amaze me,
The fragility,
Of friends connecting
And love collecting

It never fails to amaze me,
The strong bond breaking,
Best friends parting,
The meaning leaving,

And yet we don't stop,
We grasp a lot,
Our feeling, not for naught,
As we look for what sought.

Companionship,
Kinship,
Friendship,
Fellowship

----------


## Maximilianus



----------


## Beautifull

cool happy face!

I'm gonna jot down a quickie now...

Giving thanks
for the life around me
I see love
all around me
from the family
who's always by my side,
to my friends 
who in my heart always abide
I give thanks 
for not being lonely,
for always having someone
who's thinking of me. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone(even if yo don't celebrate)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

A very _beautifull_ sentiment, and beautifully expressed  :Smile:

----------


## Beautifull

tank u!

----------


## Beautifull

Live laugh or love, 
no matter if you're above
or below
don't say no,
just smile 
endure for a while
and embrace living
and be happy.

----------


## Maximilianus

Your poem expresses a very nice sentiment, Beaut. Even when...



> just smile 
> endure for a while
> and embrace living
> and be happy.


never fails to elicit trouble for me

----------


## Beautifull

> Your poem expresses a very nice sentiment, Beaut. Even when...
> 
> never fails to elicit trouble for me


 :FRlol:  Aw. Just hang in there. I promise you'll have some ups....I just can't say your downs will disappear. Hey, our ups and downs are the roller-coaster of life!  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Aw. Just hang in there. I promise you'll have some ups....I just can't say your downs will disappear. Hey, our ups and downs are the roller-coaster of life!


I think I know what you mean by roller-coaster. My guts feel the ups and downs quite often, very much like the following yellow fellows' guts:

----------


## Beautifull

:FRlol:  Yep.. Very much!

----------


## Beautifull

Never once thought
I'd be free from the love I sought

Never once tried to 
that one feeling lose

Never once wanted
to be from love instead

But I live right now,
with friends allowed,

but not needing the comfort of your embrace.

----------


## Maximilianus

How bad I skipped this poem, Beaut  :Frown:  I'm truly sorry. With all the university tasks coming from everywhere I neglected this thread unintentionally  :Frown: 

I think I understand what it means. This afternoon I was listening to a song that reminded me of this poem. I feel they somehow match each other: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGIrE...eature=related

I apologize, though I don't think I have an excuse  :Frown:

----------


## Jerrybaldy

never thought, never tried, never sought, never wanted... made me think of life just happening regardless, as it does. I therefore missed this too.

----------


## Maximilianus

I can agree with that... life happening regardless.

----------


## Beautifull

> How bad I skipped this poem, Beaut  I'm truly sorry. With all the university tasks coming from everywhere I neglected this thread unintentionally 
> 
> I think I understand what it means. This afternoon I was listening to a song that reminded me of this poem. I feel they somehow match each other: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGIrE...eature=related
> 
> I apologize, though I don't think I have an excuse


Oh, what a lovely melody. So sad, yet I like it. 




> never thought, never tried, never sought, never wanted... made me think of life just happening regardless, as it does. I therefore missed this too.


Well said in a simple way.  :Biggrin: 

I'm glad you both read it though!  :Tongue:  It was so long ago that I posted this, huh? I can't blame you.

----------


## Beautifull

I wanted to be the last one
I wanted to be the one that won.
But I couldn't understand you right,
And still I wondered if you lied.
I thought it didn't make a difference 
and from that day since,
I thought I could leave you behind
and let another guy n my sight.
But here I stand
After how much I've ran
finding out where my heart has been
Even after the year we'd been separated
And certain of one thing too...
I love you.

----------


## Maximilianus

Two fragments from a certain song that might serve as a reply to the above piece:

_I watched the clouds drifting away,
Still the sun can't warm my face.
I know it was destined to go wrong.
You were looking for the great escape
To chase your demons away.

(...)

You gave up the fight,
You left me behind.
All that's done's forgiven.
You'll always be mine
I know deep inside.
All that's done's forgiven.

(...)_

----------


## Beautifull

*Aw. Sad....hey, what song is that, if I may ask?*

Time and time again,
through pain and sadness
time and time again
yes, I've been put through the test,
Time and time again, 
I looked away
And time and time again, 
I thought of you the whole day,

Over and over,
I found myself falling
Over and over,
Of my love, I kept lying
over and over,
I could smile
cuz over and over,
I thought of you all the while

And although you're gone,
I'll never see you again,
It won't be long
That I'll smile again.

_Okay...so probably one of the crappiest jot down's in my short history...but I can't be sad right now. I just keep smiling because I'm so happy._

----------


## Maximilianus

> *Aw. Sad....hey, what song is that, if I may ask?*


Forgiven, by Within Temptation
There might be better sound quality versions on Youtube. The above video is from the Black Symphony concert of 2008... better sound on DVD, of course, but yes, it's indeed among their saddest songs. A song about life itself  :Frown: 




> Time and time again,
> through pain and sadness
> time and time again
> yes, I've been put through the test,
> Time and time again, 
> I looked away
> And time and time again, 
> I thought of you the whole day,
> 
> ...


 




> _Okay...so probably one of the crappiest jot down's in my short history..._


I don't think you've ever written a piece of crap

----------


## Beautifull

> Forgiven, by Within Temptation
> There might be better sound quality versions on Youtube. The above video is from the Black Symphony concert of 2008... better sound on DVD, of course, but yes, it's indeed among their saddest songs. A song about life itself


I think the message is a nice one.  :Tongue:  And it's beautifull. BTW, it's a good quality one.  :Biggrin:  




> 


 :Tongue:  thank you mister




> I don't think you've ever written a piece of crap


Aww! You say the nicest things Maxey! :crying: Thank you!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I think the message is a nice one.  And it's beautifull. BTW, it's a good quality one.


Glad you liked it! 




> thank you mister
> 
> Aww! You say the nicest things Maxey! :crying: Thank you!


Very welcome!

----------


## Tournesol

> so it isn't perfected yet,but i couldn't sleep last night until i wrote it down,it stuck to me... 
> 
> Pitter Patter,Pitter Patter,
> softly against my window,
> while i lay my head to rest,
> Pitter Patter.
> 
> Splish Splash,Splish Splash.
> lightly against the patio side,
> ...


Beautifull, I think that your poem is jsut that: beautiful. 

I like the simple things in life, like rainfall. And just as you said in your poem, rainfall is sometimes all you need to lift a depressing mood, or to make you feel like you can make a fresh start. It's great, I love it, I wouldn't change a thing!

----------


## Maximilianus

That's among my faves, too. It should be framed and neatly hanged on a big wall  :Smile:

----------


## Beautifull

> Beautifull, I think that your poem is just that: beautiful. 
> 
> I like the simple things in life, like rainfall. And just as you said in your poem, rainfall is sometimes all you need to lift a depressing mood, or to make you feel like you can make a fresh start. It's great, I love it, I wouldn't change a thing!


Why, I thank you deeply Tournesol! And it's true. I look forward to the rain, since it scarcely visits my abode. It always makes me feel so soothed.  :Tongue:  even just thinking about it....



> That's among my faves, too. It should be framed and neatly hanged on a big wall


Aw, really? I don't think I should go _that_ far....

----------


## Maximilianus

> Aw, really? I don't think I should go _that_ far....


If you don't go _that_ far, then I will   :Smile:

----------


## Beautifull

Aw Thank you Max! You always make me smile.

Here's a very(very very very) small jot I made in Trig about a week ago.

*Love lives
life gives
give love*

Cute, eh?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Aw Thank you Max! You always make me smile.







> *Love lives
> life gives
> give love*
> 
> Cute, eh?


As soon as I read this I began wondering about possible anagrams, and I came up with a few curious renders, two of which curiously caught my attention:

_Love's evil vile veil of eve gigs_ 

and...

_Love's evil. Evolves if I give leg_ 


Don't get me wrong, Beaut, I'm not ignoring the cuteness of your lines. However, I can't help thinking that whenever we touch subjects like "love" or "life," something else happens, including finding a hidden message within an anagram  :Tongue:  ... If I keep flyin' this recklessly, my plane's gonna crash fo sho   :Rolleyes: 


On another note, some say that anagrams do hide portions of hidden truths. For example, they say that if we anagram our names we may find meaningful information about our personality, or even our destiny... how to know

----------


## Beautifull

Thanks for the words of wisdom. These three lines were made up in a matter of two seconds while being bored during a lecture.

----------


## Maximilianus

Well, I'm not sure of how wise I might be. I'm aware I may have gone a bit over the edge with what I said  :Tongue:  But I needed to say it. It's a feeling that suddenly visited me, this thing about the anagrams, and I just felt the urge to experiment and then post  :Rolleyes:  Anyway, I still believe that anagramming can take us to curious places

----------


## Beautifull

When you fall, fall hard, so you have no regrets.
When you fly, fly high so you can catch your silver lining.
When you soar, soar far to push yourself further.
When you love, don't forget to fall hard, fly high, and soar far. 
That's the best kind of love. 

_So, not really a poem, but a jot. Hope you like the five lines!_  :Tongue:

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed your jot. I see it as an untitled poem none-the-less.

I have a problem with L1. It makes sense when L4 is revealed, but not alone. For instance my first thought was of when I totter over from a turned ankle, which is frequent and quite painful; for this I have regrets. I can't think of a remedy for this, and it may even be moot, for most readers may find the correct connection from the start. Just a thought, on your jot.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## Maximilianus

Well, yeah, at a very first sight a fall is mostly perceived as a physical accident  :Tongue:  but in the end, there are more than just one way to fall I'm afraid ... would be a lot easier if it were just an ankle thing 

I liked it too, Beau!

----------


## Beautifull

Thanks for the feedback guys. I did have a problem coming up with how to word that line...I was actually going to go along the lines of "When you fall, fall hard so that your success is greater when you get up" But....that's just a little too long...

----------


## Maximilianus

Not only would it be long, and therefore break the rhythm, but it would also be quite obvious, pretty much like the classical ""he who laughs last laughs best" or something alike. I think you chose the correct wording in the first version

----------


## Beautifull

Thanks luvv. Makes me feel better. Now I don't have the urge to try and change the original

----------


## Maximilianus

Very welcome!

----------


## Beautifull

Seasons and cycles 
and routines and my thoughts
all have one thing in common,
circling, going up and down. 

>.< Kinda how I feel right now.

----------


## Maximilianus

I understand the feeling. Life is such a variable twister we hardly ever know where it's gonna take us  :Frown2:

----------


## Beautifull

> I understand the feeling. Life is such a variable twister we hardly ever know where it's gonna take us


Yeah. It's always changing, isn't it?

Here's another one:

*Never know
Until you lose it,
What you had,
N how you abused it.*

----------


## Maximilianus

I'll somehow reply to this. In the meantime, I'll place a suitable smiley

----------


## Beautifull

* Can't sleep. Decided to jot down. Felt like rhyming. Blah. What should it's name be?*

There was a person I thought I loved,
But what I was in love with was love.  
Chasing after what I wanted to think,
Yet what I thought, I soon didnt believe. 
Loves not what you pick and choose,
More than often, you usually lose.
Theres only once, if youre lucky,
When you win, but dont get too cocky.
You may win, but your winnings,
Live, breathe , and have feelings. 
Trying to be high and mighty,
Youll lose that which for you were fighting.

----------


## Beautifull

A poem. Seems like I express my emotions the most through my poetry. 



One plus one equals two,
and two and two equals four,
I only wish it was that easy,
to figure life out more, 
because when once it seems,
like it's all figured out,
one little thing,
can turn my ideas foul.

----------


## Maximilianus

True. Math is often simpler than life itself, although ironically most of life is made of math  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Beautifull

> True. Math is often simpler than life itself, although ironically most of life is made of math


Haha. So true!

Here's another. I put it on fb too:

Thought he was perfect, 
Thought he was right,
But I guess I can do better,
And then I'll hold tight.

Lately, since I have nothing else to do but sleep, eat, get on the internet, and think, I've been thinking a lot about the past. That's where this one came from. :Yesnod:

----------


## Maximilianus

Ah, the past, so behind and yet so close!

----------

